# OUTLAW BEAR CAMP***Bear hunt *** ml/gun openers*** who's coming?



## dertiedawg (Sep 16, 2009)

Let's take some bear out of the woods.  Who's gonna help with the dragging?? 

Muzzleloader 10/10-16
dertiedawg (Vin)*confirmed
pnome (Joe) confirmed
Dana Young (Dana)*confirmed
ripplerider
Ta-ton-ka chips (John)
7Mag Hunter (Doug)* Confirmed
ChristopherA.King
Jack Butler confirmed
Bolt5311
HandgunHTR (Mike) confirmed
JWilson (Jared) confirmed
bowstring (Jack) confirmed
olhippie (Ian and Hiram)
Quadzilla (Rodney) confirmed



Gun Opener 10/17-18
Dana Young confirmed
TommyA(GA)*
ChristopherA.King
Claybuster
Jack Butler confirmed
VisionCasting confirmed

* volunteers to help with the disabled.


----------



## pnome (Sep 16, 2009)

You know I'll be coming to ML.  Looking forward to seeing you guys there.


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 16, 2009)

pnome said:


> You know I'll be coming to ML.  Looking forward to seeing you guys there.



But no death march this time .


----------



## pnome (Sep 16, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> But no death march this time .



Party pooper.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 17, 2009)

Take a BIGGUN for the Outlaw 

Ron


----------



## ripplerider (Sep 17, 2009)

I'll probably come by there and check ya'll out. Don't know about camping though, Ilive 15 mins. from there . Might can help with some spots for handicapped hunters if they're still coming. Got a couple of places in mind.


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey Ron 
My heros have always been outlaws.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Sep 17, 2009)

Muzzleloader is on my calendar


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm in for the Ml.....Maybe Gun hunt too....


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 17, 2009)

ripplerider said:


> I'll probably come by there and check ya'll out. Don't know about camping though, Ilive 15 mins. from there . Might can help with some spots for handicapped hunters if they're still coming. Got a couple of places in mind.


That sounds great we can use all the help we can get.



Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Muzzleloader is on my calendar


You gonna bring your chili again ?



7Mag Hunter said:


> I'm in for the Ml.....Maybe Gun hunt too....


Looking forward to it. I plan to be there both weekends too and maybe part of the week for ML. Ian said he would lend me a smoke pole, so maybe I will leave the bow home.


----------



## TommyA(GA) (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm in for the gun opener as a hunter and a volunteer.
Tommy Arey


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 17, 2009)

TommyA(GA) said:


> I'm in for the gun opener as a hunter and a volunteer.
> Tommy Arey



More help!!


----------



## bolt5311 (Sep 18, 2009)

Can anyone come?? I'm interested in trying to take a bear?  Where are ya'll camping?


----------



## pnome (Sep 18, 2009)

It's public land, open to the public.  We usually camp at the end of forest service road 296.


----------



## bolt5311 (Sep 18, 2009)

Which WMA?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 18, 2009)

Dana Young said:


> Hey Ron
> My heros have always been outlaws.



Hey Dana:

My HERO's are Outlaws!!!  They know who they are... 

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 18, 2009)

bolt5311 said:


> Can anyone come?? I'm interested in trying to take a bear?  Where are ya'll camping?



Come on!! We are hunting the National Forest. Hog and deer are also on the take list if you see them. This area is just north of the Chattahoochie WMA but we can't hunt the WMA for the Muzzleloader opener so it's National Forest only.  Will add you to the list.



Marlin_444 said:


> Hey Dana:
> 
> My HERO's are Outlaws!!!  They know who they are...
> 
> Ron


Hey Ron, I wanna be an Outlaw too.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Sep 18, 2009)

Since I can't break out the handcannons until the 17th, I will try to make it on the 10th.  I will talk to a buddy of mine that has a cabin up in Blue Ridge and see if I can "camp out" there.  If so, I can probably spend the whole weekend up there.

I will most definately need some dragging help as I have some back issues.  That doesn't mean that I won't pitch in to try to help out others though.


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 18, 2009)

HandgunHTR said:


> Since I can't break out the handcannons until the 17th, I will try to make it on the 10th.  I will talk to a buddy of mine that has a cabin up in Blue Ridge and see if I can "camp out" there.  If so, I can probably spend the whole weekend up there.
> 
> I will most definately need some dragging help as I have some back issues.  That doesn't mean that I won't pitch in to try to help out others though.


I will add you to the list, hope you can make it. If you want to camp out with us at the campsite, run to Wally World and pick up a Coleman cot ($43) with the suspension springs. I have 2 collapsed discs in my back and sleep well on this cot. It fits nicely in the tent too and keeps you up off of the floor.


----------



## JWilson (Sep 19, 2009)

I will be there if I don't kill one before. I have been in the woods so long i'm starting to grow gills. I wish I could see one of those black devils


----------



## jeep 5 (Sep 20, 2009)

*forest service rd 296/turn arounds*

Would it be possible for a 26 ft class C motorhome to make it up the road for the  ML hunt.


----------



## RVGuy (Sep 20, 2009)

jeep 5 said:


> Would it be possible for a 26 ft class C motorhome to make it up the road for the  ML hunt.



I don't recommend it


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 20, 2009)

It would pretty tight for a motorhome !!!!!
I am a bit nervous about draging my 13' camper !!!!!
With all this rain, I am sure a couple of areas may have some
damage....I'll probably just bring a tent again.....


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 21, 2009)

jeep 5 said:


> Would it be possible for a 26 ft class C motorhome to make it up the road for the  ML hunt.



The Chattahoochie WMA has some spots for a camper and it's not far from where we will be hunting or from our campground.


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 21, 2009)

JWilson said:


> I will be there if I don't kill one before. I have been in the woods so long i'm starting to grow gills. I wish I could see one of those black devils



We have 12 hunters, 2 of which are disabled. All that are willing to assist please let me know. Looks like we have a good sized group.


----------



## bolt5311 (Sep 21, 2009)

Will there be anyone there to point an inexperienced bear hunter in the right direction?


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 22, 2009)

bolt5311 said:


> Will there be anyone there to point an inexperienced bear hunter in the right direction?



Absolutely!! Last year was my first year hunting for bear and I learned alot from Dana during our scouting trips. Now I know what to look for when I'm in the mountains looking for bear. Hope to take my first one this season. Made some great hunting buddies on these trips. I'm sure you will too.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, it looks as if it is firm that I will be going.  

So, could someone PM me directions to the campsite?  From Jasper would be fine.  I can find my way there.


----------



## grandmastrblastr (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm definitely going to be in the woods on opening weekend for firearms.  If I decide to buy a muzzleloader between now and opening weekend for said muzzleloaders, I'll be in the woods then too.


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 23, 2009)

grandmastrblastr said:


> I'm definitely going to be in the woods on opening weekend for firearms.  If I decide to buy a muzzleloader between now and opening weekend for said muzzleloaders, I'll be in the woods then too.



With us??


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 23, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> Come on!! We are hunting the National Forest. Hog and deer are also on the take list if you see them. This area is just north of the Chattahoochie WMA but we can't hunt the WMA for the Muzzleloader opener so it's National Forest only.  Will add you to the list.
> 
> 
> Hey Ron, I wanna be an Outlaw too.



DONE!  You are a Outlaw 

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 28, 2009)

12 days and counting to ML season and OUTLAW CAMP!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 28, 2009)

Will the baited area on 292 be legal by next weekend ????


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 28, 2009)

I'll try to check on it to see


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 29, 2009)

_*11 days*_


----------



## pnome (Sep 29, 2009)

dertiedawg said:


> _*11 days*_


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey Joe...You cookin Pork Chops again ????
MmmmGoooooodddddd?????
and Brats Vinnie !!!!!!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Sep 29, 2009)

I will be bringing some backstrap and tenderloins with me as well as some burgers and dogs.

I am a fair cook and will be happy to share my table with whomever wishes to eat with me.


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 29, 2009)

Pork Chops, Beer Brats, Backstraps, Tenderloins, Burgers, Dogs... keep it quiet fellas or well have ALL of Woody's there!! Why don't you just tell them we will have alcohol and women too!! Man!! Am I gettin HUNGRY!!


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 29, 2009)

ya'll better bring enough for me or none of you will get a chance at a bear.


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll even bring some salsa and tostidos just for Papa Bear.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll bring enough firewood for the weekend..

Just let me know what else to bring.....


----------



## HandgunHTR (Sep 29, 2009)

I am also bringing home-made salsa and sweet pickles.

Also tossing around the idea of bringing my tagine and whipping up some Morraccan food.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Sep 30, 2009)

10 days!  I'm gonna be up at Cohutta on the ninth to eleventh.  Looking forward to trying to take my first bear!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 30, 2009)

I'll be thinking about y'all while I am in San Diego working (POOH), but I've picked up some new arrows...  

Guess I should write agout that too ... NAW, we'll just let that go ...

I plan to be in the Deer Woods here in Bama 10/15 - 18 for the bow season opener...  

Sure wish I could be with you!!!  

Get a BIGGUN...

Ron


----------



## ga alan (Sep 30, 2009)

i will be at cohutta 2


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 1, 2009)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I'll bring enough firewood for the weekend..
> 
> Just let me know what else to bring.....



Thanks Doug!



HandgunHTR said:


> I am also bringing home-made salsa and sweet pickles.
> 
> Also tossing around the idea of bringing my tagine and whipping up some Morraccan food.



Sounds good.


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 1, 2009)

NINE - 9 more days to the "Outlaw Bear Camp/Hunt"
Guys... bring what ever you need to camp and hunt with plus whatever you would like to share with the group if you want to do so. I have a camping stove and pan as well as some cooking utensils. Will also bring a grill to throw over the fire. Doug (7maghunter) is bringing firewood for the weekend (thanks Doug).
Don't forget that we will have some disabled hunters that are wheelchair bound and some assistance will be needed to get these boys into their hotspots. If anyone has a chainsaw to bring in case we need to move some fallen trees out of their way, please bring it.


----------



## olhippie (Oct 1, 2009)

...Pen me in for the muzzle load opener. My youngest son Hiram would like to come along as well. I'll bring a big chunk of wild hog meat if you great campfire cooks will do the cooking honors. Let me know, ain't no sense in buying meat when I've got perfectly good game in my freezer, enough for everyone, Gator ribs too! Let me know.

....Dertiedawg, are you still needing a muzzle loader?


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 1, 2009)

olhippie said:


> ...Pen me in for the muzzle load opener. My youngest son Hiram would like to come along as well. I'll bring a big chunk of wild hog meat if you great campfire cooks will do the cooking honors. Let me know, ain't no sense in buying meat when I've got perfectly good game in my freezer, enough for everyone, Gator ribs too! Let me know.
> 
> ....Dertiedawg, are you still needing a muzzle loader?



You've been "penned" for ML opener. Wild Hog and Gator... sounds good, I'm sure most will enjoy it and appreciate you bringin it, I know I will.  Never had Gator before.  You kill it... we grill it... sounds like a new "Outlaw Bear Camp/Hunt" slogan doesn't it.  Maybe we should make it our motto.  I think bowstring has an Omega that he will bring for me to use so I should be covered for the muzzleloader. Glad your son can make it this time.


----------



## Claybuster (Oct 2, 2009)

I may be interested in coming up for the firearms opener. I planned to hunt bear for the first time this year, and have been looking around in the CNF. Might be a good idea to join some folks who know what they're doing, if you'll have me. I'm tentative right now, as the new baby at home makes it difficult to schedule that far in advance.


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 3, 2009)

Claybuster said:


> I may be interested in coming up for the firearms opener. I planned to hunt bear for the first time this year, and have been looking around in the CNF. Might be a good idea to join some folks who know what they're doing, if you'll have me. I'm tentative right now, as the new baby at home makes it difficult to schedule that far in advance.



Congratulations on the baby!  You are more than welcome to join us for the hunt.  I will add you to the list.


----------



## pnome (Oct 5, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7E82ozXyNjk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7E82ozXyNjk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

c'mon friday!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Just checked the weather forecast, and looks like rain (again) 
for Friday, Sat and Sunday......


----------



## pnome (Oct 5, 2009)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Just checked the weather forecast, and looks like rain (again)
> for Friday, Sat and Sunday......



Boo!


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 6, 2009)

*4 DAYS TO GO!!!*

Aight fellas, trying to get an accurate count of who all intends to hunt with us this weekend.  If your name is not on the list in the first post of this thread and you intend to participate (either camping or hunting or both) please let me know (I apologize if I left anyone off of the list that should have been previously added).  If your on the list and do not intend to participate, please let me know as well. I'm looking forward to a great weekend and to draggin some meat out of the woods.


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 7, 2009)

*3 DAYS TO GO*

Anyone plan to stay for Monday and/or Tuesday of next week??


----------



## JWilson (Oct 7, 2009)

I may have to work half of the day Saturday so I'm planning coming up after I get off work so find me a good spot


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 7, 2009)

I can stay an hunt Monday...Maybe Tues....


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 7, 2009)

How many of ya'll are planning on bringing climbers?

I have one, just wondering if it is necessary to pack.


----------



## pnome (Oct 7, 2009)

No stand for me.  I'll be OTG, just how I like it.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 7, 2009)

I am bringing a climber, and also small stool/netting for
ground blind....
Don't know which I will use...Probably depend on how far I
go into the woods, and how steep......


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 7, 2009)

I'll be on the ground got to travel and make something happen.


----------



## pnome (Oct 7, 2009)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I am bringing a climber, and also small stool/netting for
> ground blind....
> Don't know which I will use...Probably depend on how far I
> go into the woods, and how steep......



You don't have to go far for it to get steep.


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 7, 2009)

Im bringing my climber for the afternoon hunt, I plan to "still hunt" the morning.


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 7, 2009)

JWilson said:


> I may have to work half of the day Saturday so I'm planning coming up after I get off work so find me a good spot



Will have something picked out for ya.


----------



## JWilson (Oct 7, 2009)

You know I have a few places  I can hunt. I will need help getting it out for sure if I get one.


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 7, 2009)

JWilson said:


> You know I have a few places  I can hunt. I will need help getting it out for sure if I get one.



Just push it off the cliff and we will catch it when it comes down. You know WE are in for the draggin, we KNOW you are, dont forget your game cart... we will make good use of it again. Are you camping out with us this time?


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 8, 2009)

We have an "Outlaw" on site... bowstring (Jack) has claimed the campground on 296 and is scouting this afternoon. Don't forget your rain gear for Saturday!!


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey guys i just got back from the doctor and she is very sure I have the swine flu so I don't think I will be able to make it this weekend. but If I get to feeling better I might come by.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 8, 2009)

Dana !!!!            Say it ain't so !!!!!!              Swine Flu ??? !!!!

OUTLAWS DON"T GET SICK !!!!!!!!

Hope you feel better....Prayin for you and your family....


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 8, 2009)

Thats what the doc said. thanks for the prayers


----------



## pnome (Oct 8, 2009)

Well poo.  That sucks Dana.  I'll say a prayer for you too.  Just in case.


----------



## mbyers (Oct 8, 2009)

send me some directions from helen. good chance i'll be heading up towards hiwassee today but plan to zero in on opening day of the big guns. wouldn't mind meeting some other woody followers.


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 8, 2009)

Dana, I hope you feel better. My daughter had swine, it wasn't too bad other than the high fever.  Do I need to stop by with some flu vaccine (scotch) the good strong stuff will knock that flu right out of ya.  
Spoke to bowstring and got to camp around noon and saw a bear next to the fire pit when he pulled into the campsite as well as 2 others in the woods.  He said the one at the campsite was small and the other two were shooters but out of bow range.


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 9, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 9, 2009)

Leaving work in 40 minutes. Stop at wally world for a few last minute things, go home, shower and change, load the truck and I'm on my way. Outlaw bear camp here I come!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 9, 2009)

I will be leaving here (work) in about an hour and will be heading straight up.

See ya'll there!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 9, 2009)

Go get'em Fellas!!!  

I am sitting in my Hotel Room in San Diego wishinh I was there!!!

Ron


----------



## pnome (Oct 9, 2009)

Bout to head up.  be there in a couple hours.


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 9, 2009)

It's a late start but I'm on my way, should be there by 11.


----------



## pnome (Oct 9, 2009)

Got the campfire going!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 10, 2009)

pnome said:


> Got the campfire going!



Nice Fire!  Go get'em in the AM Fellas...  

Ron


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 10, 2009)

go get em guy's


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 10, 2009)

Anybody got a report?

Bet they are still tracking that MONSTER in the woods!!!

Ron


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey guys.  I'll be up there for the opener of gun.  Who else is going?  Anyone start an 'official' thread for that one yet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2009)

Vin has been trying to keep an accurate list on the first post of this thread.  When he returns from the ml opener I am sure he will add your name to the list.


----------



## kr983 (Oct 11, 2009)

Any news??


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 11, 2009)

I just got back and unpacked (and showered up!)

The tally is:    0

Bowstring and 7Mag saw a couple on Friday while they were scouting around.  

Saturday morning was wet.  I saw a doe while walking back to camp.

Saturday evening I hunted a place that Dana put me in and I had a cub come up within 8 yards of me.  I was sitting on the ground.  I was wishing I had eyes in the back of my head, because I was sitting there thinking "Where is Mama?"  I didn't want to move and spook Boo-Boo, but I really wanted to know where the sow was.

This morning I jumped two does out of the area that I was hunting in.  I almost got a shot at the second one, but she didn't give me enough time to get a steady rest and she was a good 120 yards off when she stopped.  Oh well.

All in all I had a great time and it was a pleasure to meet everyone!

Oh and dertiedawg's new nickname is either:  Nearmiss or Scopecheck.  I will let him tell the story.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 11, 2009)

OK...  Come on Vin...  Let's hear it!!!

I can't wait to et back to Bama for the Bow Opener on Thursday 10/15...

Ron


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll add a bit...Myself, Bowstring, olhippie and his son Hiram went
out Sun AM and tried to surround the bears...Went to a high ridge
area with a natural bowl shape that has tremendous bear sign..
Acorns were raining almost everywhere..Just beautiful woods and
bear sign that was unbelievable....
I was down on the low side of the ridge, and hippie/Hiram went
up top and Jack (Bowstring) went the long way around to the
far side (kinda confusing unless you were there), and attempted
to get the bears moving...Hiram heard one moving thru the thick
(it was thick) and it came down toward me, but was blocked
by a laurel thicket...I could hear it moving very close (30yds)
but never saw it....
Overall the weekend was a expected for the Outlaw bunch..
Fantastic...
Sat was wet......

May go back next weekend for gun opener...


----------



## pnome (Oct 11, 2009)

OK, here come the pictures I took....






From left to right:

Hiram,  Ian (olhippie), Doug (7Mag Hunter), bowstring (Jack), HandgunHTR (Mike)






Hiram and Ian enjoying the fire






Mike relaxing.






Doug and Jack enjoying some campfire pork chops.






My view Saturday morning.






My view Saturday evening.


Only saw a coyote on Sunday.  Went to shoot him and my cap went, but didn't ignite my charge, so the yote got away.  

Had a great time, as always fellas!


----------



## olhippie (Oct 11, 2009)

....I'm excited to get back up there after the BIG BOY that came within forty yards of me Sunday A.M. I heard a branch or sapling crack under foot of either Deer or Bear, shortly followed by three huffs as what was now obviously a bear just behind a brush screening out of view. The heavy toned huffs were accompanied by the sound of digging. I knew then a big bear was within easy range if he'd just take a few steps out of the heavy cover toward me. My heart was thumping my chest. I had my gun up, but the animal moved quartering away slowly. I never got the shot but it was thrilling anyway! By the sound of it ,it was a BIG bear, there was an old dead standing pine close by that had claw ripped chunks torn out of it 6" wide!, and from more than 6' in height. The chunks torn out of that tree were about three inches deep! I can tell you I slipped my J frame in an outer jacket pocket, and figured if the smoke pole didn't finish the bear off and he came to extract his revenge, I'd empty the 38 in his skull. The thoughts a big bear within forty yards of you came set some dastardly nasty plans in motion!

....Didn't get my bear this time around, but had a GREAT time in the woods, and in the camp with a group of fine outdoors men. The stories told at campfire, the fantastic venison back strap Pnome braised overt campfire coals, the jokes told, the starlit sky,clean clear air, and finally even he rain drops pattering on a fellows tent roof, made it all a great weekend that'll be fondly remembered!

....Thanks to all the good friends that shared it with me..


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 12, 2009)

Well All Right...  Wish I could have been there too... 

Next year!!!

Ron


----------



## jack butler (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks to all that helped me sat and i want to come back and do it again this sat


----------



## cheezeball231 (Oct 12, 2009)

I missed one at 15 yards in an Ivy thicket. Hit a branch about half way between me and THE BEAST


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 12, 2009)

Great pics joe...Really like your new avitar..


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 12, 2009)

Great weekend with alot of activity in the woods.  Bowstring (Jack) was kind enough to lend me his son's muzzleloader to hunt with this weekend (thanks again Jack).  He gave me instructions on how to load it and then we met up with the disabled hunters to get them into their stands.  Then I took off to the other side of the road. The ground was wet and quiet so I wasn't gonna hear anything coming towards me nor would it hear me. I headed up the side of the mountain with the wind in my face and the fog thickened as I came to a fork in the trail. The wind dictated I should go left although my original intention was to go right. So off to the left I go with the wind still in my face. As I ease down this trail watching for any movement in the woods, I begin to notice rooting along the left edge of the trail. It starts to get heavy and is now on both sides of the trail when I look up and see a black shadow moving behind some light brush. It was facing me and at first I couldn't tell if it was a bear or a hog but with all the rooting I assumed it was a hog. It was approximately 20 yards from me.  I get down on one knee and put the scope on it and confirm it was a hog. Jet black and appeared to be 200 to 250 lbs. It comes out from behind the brush and picks it's head up and looks right at me. I aim right between the eyes and squeeze the trigger as I feel the recoil on my face... that's right, on my face... the scoped kissed the bridge of my nose and my right eyebrow leaving a nice little cut on my nose. The hog turns to his right and runs right out from behind the cloud of smoke and hightails it through the brush. I go over to where he was standing and look for blood but find nothing. I go through the brush where he ran through and dont find any sign of a hit at all. After searching for 45 min I choke it up to a complete miss and move on down the trail. I notice some movement to my right and out comes a bear.  Appears to be very small but as it trots down the hill a cub appears and comparing the two of them... the one I thought was small at first now appears to be of legal size. As they disappear behind the vegetation, another cub brings up the rear and shoots across my path determined to catch up with it's mama. I make my way back to camp for some lunch and some story telling.

I head back to the same area in the afternoon with handgunhtr (Mike) and Dana. Mike heads to the left in the fork towards the area where I missed the hog and Dana and I go to the right. The road goes up and curves to the left as Dana and I split up, him to the right and me to the left. Now from my right side about 60 yards up I see some motion behind the brush coming from the area Dana headed to. It's a bear and its running. I couldn't tell just how big it was but it was not very big. I tried to determine whether or not it was legal considering what I thought earlier in the day when I originally saw the sow and then the cub. My guess is that it was bigger than it appeared as was so with the sow earlier in the morning.  It runs straight through this small clearing as I try to make contact with it. Again the scope kisses me on the nose but this time the wound is bigger and again I miss!! This was my first time hunting with a muzzleloader and I will have to buy one for myself because I will definitely be doing it again next year. Back to camp and tell my story of another miss. Great to meet you all at the Outlaw Bear Camp and to see those of you that I have hunted with before.  I wont be able to make gun opener next weekend but I do plan on heading up there again later in the year.


----------



## jack butler (Oct 13, 2009)

i plan on being there sat morning 6 am at the end of 296 is that ok


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 13, 2009)

I need to know how many handicapped hunters I have coming for sure. as well as helpers to get them on stand. I'll get up there friday afternoon and start making  camp.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 13, 2009)

I will not be able to make it for gun opener....


----------



## olhippie (Oct 13, 2009)

....I can't make it either for the opener Saturday, I've got to work, but will head up Saturday PM. for Sunday AM hunt, and I can stay through Monday AM, if the big guy isn't already on my carry rack before then.
....I can bring up some Alligator ribs for the guys to try on the grill. That's if folks are really interested in trying it,I've got plenty of wild hog too, let me know....Ian


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 13, 2009)

olhippie said:


> ....I can't make it either for the opener Saturday, I've got to work, but will head up Saturday PM. for Sunday AM hunt, and I can stay through Monday AM, if the big guy isn't already on my carry rack before then.




I am pretty sure that putting a big bear on your carry rack will test the rollover capability of that thing you drive to the MAX!

Just poking at you...

Have fun and be safe!


----------



## k_g_b (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm heading up that way tomorrow. I've got a place not to far from ya'll so I'll try to stop by.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey All, go get'em! I'll be at Deer Camp Thyrsday - Sunday!!!

Ron


G


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 14, 2009)

Guys - I decided I am going to get one this weekend.  A big one.  I might even take the state record.  Just wanted to put y'all on notice so you can get ready to help me drag him out.    See y'all on Friday.


----------



## Vigilant Lincoln (Oct 15, 2009)

My dad (olhippie) and I plan on being in bear camp saturday the 17th and hunting sunday and monday. Hope to see you guys out there.


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 15, 2009)

I'll be there by 6 am sat morn. who else is coming or am I the only one.


----------



## Claybuster (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm still planning to be there Friday evening. Couple questions: 

Is there a decent spot to set up a tent?  

Is FS 296 off of 180 between 75 and 348, near Bob Creek RD? 

I've never been to this area before, will it be a problem if I go into the woods at daylight, rather than in the dark (don't want to interfere with anyone just because I don't know the area)?

Thanks, I look forward to meeting y'all.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 15, 2009)

Claybuster said:


> I'm still planning to be there Friday evening. Couple questions:
> 
> Is there a decent spot to set up a tent?
> 
> ...



1. Great Tent Spots

2. Yep, it's in the Bob's Creek Area @ or around Mile Marker 18

3.  No problem going in and setting up, since it's Forestry Land others could be hunting in the area...  

If you go into the woods be sure to have you Orange...  

Have fun, wish I was gonna be there!

Ron


----------



## Vigilant Lincoln (Oct 15, 2009)

Man, I'm excited to get back out there! Hey Dana, Do bear still move in the rain?


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 15, 2009)

Vigilant Lincoln said:


> My dad (olhippie) and I plan on being in bear camp saturday the 17th and hunting sunday and monday. Hope to see you guys out there.



Hiram!!! You decided to join us... coooool!!!


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 15, 2009)

yes they do move in the rain


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm already packed.  Leaving work in about an hour to pick up provisions and headed up.  Should be setting up camp around 3-4p.  

Who else is camping tonight?


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey All, 

Best of luck to you this weekend! 

Dana, I was glad to hear you broke in the new front end stuffer on some Freezer Filler!!! 

Vin, it"s time to bring the BIGGUN out of the woods... 

Y'all be safe, have a good time in the mountains; Ole Cooter is liting a candle in hope and prayer that you have the strength to carry that Record Bear out this weekend! 

I hunted here in North Alabama yesterday.  Saw 6 deer, but no Bow Shot opportunities. 

I plan to Muzzle Stuffer hunt the week of 11/16 - 20 here, so I know where the "Meat" is. 
See yah in the woods!!!

Ron


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 16, 2009)

Just got set up in camp. Its going to be a cold one this evening.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey All:

Be safe, stay warm draggin that BIGGUN out of the woods!!!

I am with you in spirit!!!

Ron


----------



## Claybuster (Oct 18, 2009)

What an adventure! Matt was great company at the campfire Friday night. Saturday: high temp around 42, rain started around 8am and didn't let up until after lunch. Saw some beautiful country, in fact quite a bit more of it than I intended. It's a good thing Dana knows the area so well and was able to talk me back to camp when I got turned around on the mountain. Important tip: keeping you cell phone close to your compass will give you some strange directional readings!

All told, had a great time and look forward to doing it again.
-L-

edit to add: Saw 2 large hen turkeys on my way out on FS 296.


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 18, 2009)

Just missed a NICE bruin on Sat pm just before dark.  I was stalking my way out of the woods, cleared some thicket around a bend and he saw me 1/2 a sec before I saw him.  It was a little dense, and he was uphill about 50-70 yds... so i never got the scope on him.   Counld have blasted into the thick for a 'hail mary' shot but I don't like doing stuff like that.  Safety 1st.  I'll be back for him Wed night.  

Larry - it was great to meet you and hang out over a fire.  Wish we had a little better weather, but heck it was a great time anyways.  Now if I can just get this tent to dry out!


----------



## k_g_b (Oct 21, 2009)

I saw a couple deer and a turkey but no bear this weekend.


----------

